# New member new micro to show



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

New to the site. Just bought my first micro today. It's a Gheenoe Classic, with a 9.9 merc and poling platform. Trying to post pic but need help, seems file it too large.


----------



## wallbanger2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I get to be the first to welcome you aboard and congrats on your new boat... so welcome aboard and congrats!!!!


----------



## jmsstrouse (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, here is a pic


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

welcome [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] and enjoy!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

I Really Like my classic 

There is a photo tip section here , but in a nut shell

Upload to photobucket Then Go to the bottom line of the box under the photo you want to post , Cut and paste that Line Here ...

Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum dude [smiley=welcome.gif] i know it's early on a sunday morning but it is the weekend so give me a vodka tonic w/ a slice-o-lime


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome! [smiley=1-beer.gif]
You're gonna like the Classic!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats! I had a classic and I loved it! Gheenoes are great boats.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome! Be sure to post some fishing reports! Nice rig!


----------



## fisherfsu (Jul 25, 2008)

Here you go...  I just happen to have a picture of it. 

Didn't see that you already uploaded one


----------

